# What water do you use to make your wine?



## reefman (Feb 14, 2010)

Does anyone pay close attention to the water they use for making wine?
I have well water, but never had it tested or know what's in it besides H2O.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 14, 2010)

If you feel its tastes good then it will be fine for making wine with. If not or if you have a soft water filter then it should not be used and spring water should be used, do not use distiller water as its had 02 and many minerals rmoved that a fermentation nees to do well!


----------



## Julie (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Doug,

If you drink your well water, use your well water. This makes the wine more your creation. We have well water and I am real happy with the way our wine turns out.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 14, 2010)

I use spring water from Wal mart only because I have a water softner and some iron in my water.


----------



## MisterDrew (Feb 14, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> I use spring water from Wal mart only because I have a water softner and some iron in my water.



I'm glad you said that. That's what I picked up for my batch and wasn't sure if I should have gone another route...


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2010)

I use tap water which is not bad at all.


----------



## reefman (Feb 14, 2010)

Tom,
Does your tap water have chlorine or floride in it? The kit I'm making my 1st batch from says not to use it if it has these chems in it. It doesn't say why.


----------



## millwright01 (Feb 14, 2010)

If you are concerned with the chlorine in the water simply fill a primary fermenter or pail and let sit for a day. With that much surface area the chlorine will be gone. I don't know about floride though. We don't treat our water with it here. 

Jason


----------



## Tom (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't have that in my water. Like Jason said Chlorine will "flash" off in a open bucket.


----------



## cbw (Feb 14, 2010)

Like Runningwolf ... I've always used Walmart Spring Water ... our water is hard as rocks, chlorinated ... some taps are straight city water ... others run through a water softener ... so none of it is good for wine making.

It's ok to drink ... but I would never use it to make wine.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 14, 2010)

Our new home is city water supplied by mountain springs.......mmmmmm. No idea if it's high or low in anything but it tastes great to us so we're using it.


----------



## Dinich (Feb 14, 2010)

Why not use "soft water"

My water runs through a Culligan water softener
and I haven't noticed any adverse affect however we're new to this and still learning.

Why not use soft water

D


----------



## deboard (Feb 15, 2010)

Our water has a lot of calcium and minerals in it. But it's also the same water famous for making bourbon. I know they filter it, etc. I have been using wal-mart spring water, but I am currently making a test batch with my water to see how it works. 

I'd suggest that if you are not sure about your water, but would like to use it, then make a small test batch (1 gallon or so) to see how it works. That way you are not wasting an expensive kit just in case.


----------



## reefman (Feb 18, 2010)

My well water actually tastes good, but I don't know what's in it, and have no if there is anything detrimental to wine, so I am going to try the Walmart spring water for now, but I am going to have my water tested, for the future. 
Thanks for all the comments.
Doug


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2010)

Doug, my guess is if your water does not smell and you don't have a water softner your water would be just fine. By reading your post though, I don't think you will have peace of mind until you get your water tested, so go for it. You won't be second guessing yourself then for years to come.


----------



## reefman (Feb 18, 2010)

I keep saltwater aquariums too, and water parameters are critical...I use RODI water there, so I guess I'm just a little paranoid about the wine quality, but I know the RODI water would not be good for the wine.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 18, 2010)

OK, what is RODI?


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 18, 2010)

Wade E said:


> OK, what is RODI?



They help backstage at the Rock concerts Wade.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 18, 2010)

Reverse Osmosis something something!


----------



## Tom (Feb 18, 2010)

Yep thats what it is..


----------



## reefman (Feb 19, 2010)

Reverse Osmosis as Duggar mentioned, and the second stage is De-ionization.
It's used for many things, but I use it for my Coral reef tanks, to mix new salt water.
It removes all heavy metals and other stuff from the water, which can cause real problems in a coral propagation tank. The salt mix that gets added to this water adds back any trace elements required for the tank.
I'll post a picture when I get a chance. The whole system cost about $140.00.
It requires filter cartridges to be changed periodically, depending on how bad your water really is.


----------



## Green Mountains (Feb 19, 2010)

Which explains the Reefman. 

Look at Green Mountains, putting two and two together.......


----------



## reefman (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes it does...I've had the nickname "Reefman" since 1986.


----------

